# Mosaic inlay



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

OK so I'm doing about a 30 lf 2x2 inlay 3 tiles wide in 12x24 porcelain. Surprisingly the large tiles are pretty flat. 

I am fighting with the mosaic like crazy to get it level with the large tile. What tricks/methods do some of you use in this situation?

This is on walls btw.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

you can screed a bed for it. take the actual depth of your 12 x24 to the backer subtract the thickness of your 2x2 + an 1/8 for your 1/4x1/4 notch trowell take that thickness (for example 5/16") and rip strips place them top and bottom of the opening, Using 3n1 pack the open space pull strips and let set. use your quarter notch trowell and more 3n1 and set your strips.


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

Well if you have a really big space trowel some thinset in and let it set up. I usually put plenty of thinset (not to wet) and push the mosaic in with a float. use the float to press the mosaic even with the tiles. Its messy but it works. Once it sets a bit clean the mosic good and wipe out the thinset from the joints.

Another trick Ive used for setting big mosaics (like medalions) where there is a big recess is to first set your mosaic on a 1/4 in backer like hardie nice and neat and then set the entire mosaic like one big tile. . set it and level it with a straight edge


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Both a great ideas. I have done the screed but have never thought of using the strips to get the proper depth.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Set the mosaic to a backer of some nature with a v-notch. Let it dry, and then set it like a piece of tile. Where thickness is an issue, i use kerdi, then if it isn't I will use 1/4" durock or something like that. Makes it really easy to be perfect.

If you don't like the idea of adding a material into the shower, then in the past, I would make a trowel with a piece of tile and screed some mortar in the joint. I posted a tip about it a while back...maybe a year or something.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm about to do some 3/32" thick glass inlay over Kerdi. Thinking of a Kerdi strip to build up. Not enough space to use backer. Seems like it would maintain a nice consistent thickness.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dammit Blue, you took the words out my keyboard


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Bondera for little mosaics, saves tons of time. I don't take a chance for their water tight claim, I waterproof the wet areas as usual.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Depending on thickness ......this is something I do when I float wiring for infloor heat or insets.......whatevr the thickness difference is use the tooothed part of trowel to make up the difference....for example if your diffetence is one quarter inch use you quarter inch trowel tooth to make up bed and let dry then you are exactly the same height that you need to make up....bang on technic


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

astor said:


> I use Bondera for little mosaics, saves tons of time. I don't take a chance for their water tight claim, I waterproof the wet areas as usual.


I just saw that stuff at Lowe's. It'll be over Kerdi. So waterproof is done. Does it work? Just seemed like advanced double-sided tape. Taping my tile to the wall? 

Seems like a real time saver, just peel and stick. Also, sounds too easy, like "sure, just one night is cool, I don't want a relationship" yea. sure. Then again, stranger things have happened. Tile over drywall and a high-tech tablecloth.

What's next? 4x8 sheets of roll-up, ready to lay, epoxy grouted (too brittle for roll...urethane), cut-to-fit, wall and floor sections? 

We're doomed.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I just saw that stuff at Lowe's. It'll be over Kerdi. So waterproof is done. Does it work? Just seemed like advanced double-sided tape. Taping my tile to the wall?
> 
> Seems like a real time saver, just peel and stick. Also, sounds too easy, like "sure, just one night is cool, I don't want a relationship" yea. sure. Then again, stranger things have happened. Tile over drywall and a high-tech tablecloth.
> 
> ...


It works perfectly for me,the mosaic stays even and flat. I even did my dining table inlay with it. Once grouted no one can tell.
Not easy as it seems, kind of sticky and gummy, still need to work neat.
Future of tiling is going to be peel and stick IMHO.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

astor said:


> It works perfectly for me,the mosaic stays even and flat. I even did my dining table inlay with it. Once grouted no one can tell.
> Not easy as it seems, kind of sticky and gummy, still need to work neat.
> Future of tiling is going to be peel and stick IMHO.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------

